# Ontario Outpost Suggestions



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

I've decided that I'm going to try a different outpost lake next year. Is anyone willing to offer up any suggestions? There are quite a few to choose from - I'd be happy to hear both good and bad experiences. I mostly target Walleye and some Pike and I'd prefer a fly-in with no other cabins on the lake. Thanks!!


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

SnowJunkie said:


> I've decided that I'm going to try a different outpost lake next year. Is anyone willing to offer up any suggestions? There are quite a few to choose from - I'd be happy to hear both good and bad experiences. I mostly target Walleye and some Pike and I'd prefer a fly-in with no other cabins on the lake. Thanks!!


Where do you want to fly from? Price range?


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't really have a preference, just looking to hear anyone's recommendation. 12-14 hours from Central Michigan is about the only constraint. Thanks!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

PM Mike Borger, he'll have a hundred suggestions.


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

You have a lot of options coming from central MI. Check out some of the outfitters in Armstrong, Nakina, Ignace and White River/Wawa. There are quite a few.

Here are some popular outfitters to get you started. If you look around you should easily find a bunch of reviews from these places, Mattice Lake Outfitters and Outpost Camps in particular

Mattice Lake Outfitters
Thunderhook Fly-Ins

Ignace Outposts

Wilderness North
Outpost Camps
White River Air


----------



## 12ptSwampbuck (Dec 23, 2014)

fishlogic said:


> You have a lot of options coming from central MI. Check out some of the outfitters in Armstrong, Nakina, Ignace and White River/Wawa. There are quite a few.
> 
> Here are some popular outfitters to get you started. If you look around you should easily find a bunch of reviews from these places, Mattice Lake Outfitters and Outpost Camps in particular
> 
> ...


Rocky island outpost, a day's trip from northern Michigan into camp, including the long boat ride in. Not a fly in camp but driving to the lake is just part of the journey. They own the only cabin on the lake and it's located on the far side, thus the reason for a long boat ride in. You won't be dissapointed


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Check out Woods Cabins on Oba Lake in northern Ontario. We would take a train in that dropped us off on a tressel, getting picked up by the resort owners on a pontoon boat. This is more of a primative set up, but the fishing was fantastic. Walleye, Pike, Perch, and Whitefish.

Marc


----------

